# Mixing with pre-blended concentrates



## Andre (12/10/16)

I came across this method for the first time on the FlavourArt UK site here. They advocate this method even for experimenting, but to my mind it seems only useful once you have the proportions of your concentrates fixed.

I see the following advantages:

*Reduced steeping time*. FA says your blended concentrates should steep for "3-5 days for Sweet/Fruit blends and 10-15 days for Tobacco/Complex blends; leave it in a bottle with
the cap on, preferably in a dark place away from direct sunlight and excessive heat. You can give it a gentle shake once a day, but just let molecular interaction take place between the individual flavours.". When you mix your blended concentrates with PG/VG/Nic you can just shake and vape. Custard flavours are the exception to this rule - requires 2 more weeks of curing of the final mix.
This method will ensure better *consistency and reproducibility*. All commercial juice makers should use this method imo. Maybe they do?
*Better incorporation and uniform distribution* of the concentrates into a final blend to ensure uniform organoleptic attributes.
*Easy to adjust the strength* of you juice. In my example below, I can just vary the percentage of the pre-blended concentrates to make the juice weaker or stronger, as the case may be.
*No* need to keep *large volumes* of your favourite juice as it is very quick to just add the pre-blend to your PG/VG/Nic. This is especially useful for those flavours, which you know fade over time in a finally mixed juice.
We know concentrates *keep for* much *longer* than juices. Thus, your pre-blends of concentrates will have the same advantage.
*An example*:

Once I found out that my Juice Calculator program does the maths for me, it was easy as pie. Using @rogue zombie's White Girl (a milky and spicy Chai) as an example.

*Creating pre-blend*:
This is how my recipe looks at the moment. Note it is for 30 ml, which will be carried over to the pre-blend, but can be changed there. The total flavour percentage will also be your default when you mix the eventual recipe from the pre-blend.






Now you go to "Edit" and click on the very last item in the list - "Create flavor base from recipe..."
The window below will open up on top of your recipe.





Click on "Save as new recipe". A small dialogue box will open prompting you to give the recipe a name.





Click on "OK" and you will get confirmation of recipe creation.





Now name your ingredient on the right hand side of the window. As default it will retain the name of your original recipe. I called it "White Girl blend". Click on "Save ingredient". Ingredient creation will be confirmed.





Now click on "Close" and the programme will blink once or twice and display the pre-blend instructions. Remember to adjust the volume you want to make.





Now mix your pre-blend of concentrates from the above.

*Mixing a juice from your pre-blended concentrates*:

Just click the "+New" button to create a new recipe. Give it a name, adjust your nicotine, amount to make and VG and PG as required. Click on "Add ingredient" and select the blend you have added to your ingredients - "White Girl blend" in this case.

Note it will have your original recipe's total flavour as default percentage. My 6.25 % comes out to 1.875 ml/gram to make 30 ml of juice. From a 10 ml of pre-blend I can make at least 5 x 30 ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Informative 1 | Useful 4


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Andre said:


> I came across this method for the first time on the FlavourArt UK site here. They advocate this method even for experimenting, but to my mind it seems only useful once you have the proportions of your concentrates fixed.
> 
> I see the following advantages:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the excellent breakdown and explaination @Andre - I have also been looking into this as I found some recipes posted in this fashion.
I couldn't have made it any cleaer than your breakdown. And the practical example, first class!

I see the eJuice Me Up app has a similar Flavour Percentage option  I think I'll try mixing up a few Premixes this weekend.
Pity about the custards though 

EDIT: Which app are you using for your recipes?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (12/10/16)

Thanks, @Andre. @Greyz, how do you calculate the flavour percentages on eJuice Me Up? It seems it has a function where you can input the % of the flavour and it will apply that to the volume you want to mix. But not a corollary function where, if you want to find out the % of each flavour, it will calculate that. I suppose one can work it out with a calculator manually but it would be easier to have the app do it.


----------



## Huffapuff (12/10/16)

Very cool @Andre! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks, @Andre. @Greyz, how do you calculate the flavour percentages on eJuice Me Up? It seems it has a function where you can input the % of the flavour and it will apply that to the volume you want to mix. But not a corollary function where, if you want to find out the % of each flavour, it will calculate that. I suppose one can work it out with a calculator manually but it would be easier to have the app do it.



Yeah I'm not winning with eJuice Me Up to work out the percentages either. Looks like I'll have to use a calculator, unles @Andrfe comes back to me with the name of the app he uses


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/16)

It is the way I plan to go. 

Lol but after around 2 years of mixing, i still only have a handfull of recipes I would want on the regular. 

I will only go this way once Ive locked down a recipe.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (12/10/16)

I'm still at the experimental stage where I'm mixing up as many different recipes as I can to find out which are my faves. I think it'll be a while before I'm ready to produce batch after batch of the same thing. But once I get there, this will be an effective approach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/16)

@RichJB and @Greyz, I do not know if eJuice Me Up has this functionality. The program I use, was downloaded from here: http://diyjuicecalculator.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Andre said:


> @RichJB and @Greyz, I do not know if eJuice Me Up has this functionality. The program I use, was downloaded from here: http://diyjuicecalculator.com/



Thank you kind Sir. Now begins the tedious process of moving my eJuice Me Up recipes to the new app...


----------



## Andre (12/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Thank you kind Sir. Now begins the tedious process of moving my eJuice Me Up recipes to the new app...


It does have an "Import from EJuiceMeUp" under "Tools", but no idea if it works well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Andre said:


> It does have an "Import from EJuiceMeUp" under "Tools", but no idea if it works well.


Thanks, I'm going to test that out now.
Worked like a charm! It failed to install all from a directory bit adding single .rec files works fine.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

That app is the bomb-diggity-bomb! I tried pretty much all the main stream apps and this one is as good as it gets.

I keeps meticulous track of inventory and has a shopping list feature and cost calculator. It really is the most feature-rich mixing app I've tried. The one thing I wish it had was a feature to add a list of batches of various recipes to a list and it tells you how much you'll need and if you have enough in your inventory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (15/10/16)

Thanks @Andre this is quite a good idea. I followed your steps and did a few recipes then noticed that you can do it all with one step.
In the recipe calculator, on the recipe that you want to create a base for, click 
Edit
Create flavor base from recipe.
From there you just give it a name and/or add to your ingredients.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/10/16)

GregF said:


> Thanks @Andre this is quite a good idea. I followed your steps and did a few recipes then noticed that you can do it all with one step.
> In the recipe calculator, on the recipe that you want to create a base for, click
> Edit
> Create flavor base from recipe.
> From there you just give it a name and/or add to your ingredients.


Ah, yes, thank you - much easier. And it also adds your original recipe's flavour total as default - winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (23/10/16)

Thanks @Andre , I downloaded the program and it works great. Then I noticed that you can do the same with e-liquid-recipes.com 
You can either use an existing recipe or add your own.
Go to the blue tools button, click "Make flavor base" and it give you everything you need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (23/10/16)

Andre said:


> I came across this method for the first time on the FlavourArt UK site here. They advocate this method even for experimenting, but to my mind it seems only useful once you have the proportions of your concentrates fixed.
> 
> I see the following advantages:
> 
> ...



Great post that should be helpful to folks @Andre.

Back when I started extracting some of my own flavors (NEF's), I also started doing similar to this basic concept with some of them by mixing them with the other flavors used with them in some of my DIY's recipes and storing them for future DIY batches made up with a base. I didn't use an elaborate calculator like your example (although I have seen it before). When I mixed by volume it was just simple math to know how much base and how much of the mix to use as my only two ingredients. But since I started mixing by weight I reverted back to using e-Juice Me Up for them with the only "flavor" factor being the mix input into it as a single entry at the percentage I prefer that mix in the base. Makes these DIY's quite easy since I don't add nic to my DIY and my base is usually just 100% VG or VG Heavy with minimal PG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

I guess my massive entry into DIY juice making fits here because I'm taking two established juices and trying to make a new one... I have it on good authority (@Darth Vaper) that Trinity and Menthol Ice do very well together... 80/20 or 75/25... OK here goes...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

@Andre - I could literally manhug the sh!t out of you now. Thanks Bro - this is bloody excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (11/11/16)

I can confirm that flavors do steep in a preblend. Been using this method for the last year on large scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Junior (12/11/16)

This changes EVERYTHING. Thanx @Andre, and looks like a great app too! Keen to try it out. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (14/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess my massive entry into DIY juice making fits here because I'm taking two established juices and trying to make a new one... I have it on good authority (@Darth Vaper) that Trinity and Menthol Ice do very well together... 80/20 or 75/25... OK here goes...


So, what do you think @Rob Fisher ? Do tell...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> So, what do you think @Rob Fisher ? Do tell...



It's very nice for a change of vape... it's been added to my list of juices I like to have an occasional vape on... the list is growing slowly...
So far it's Trinity Ice, Slug Juice, Foggs Milkyway, Orions Yo Yo (Special Menthol edition), Dinner Lady Lemon Tart, Cuttwood Unicorn Milk, Hazeworks Sunset, Cuttwood Monster Melons and Porcupine Rock Coconut.... there are a couple of others but can't remember them offhand...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

@Andre..how do you get the app to accept 0% pg and 0% vg. if i put 0 to pg it defaults vg to 100 and vice versa so i cant have 0 on both lines


----------



## Ezekiel (17/11/16)

Thanks @Andre - great stuff! I remember the various "milkstone", "juicestone" and "custardstones" which made the rounds at a time (ie, premixed concentrates useful for adding a specific property), but I rarely see it used. I never mix this way though - I don't think I've ever mixed the exact same recipe twice (unless it is for someone else), I keep on tinkering until what originally was a decent juice now tastes like overly complicated crap. Oh well.

"Organoleptic" : acting on, or involving the use of, the sense organs. Guh, learning new things everyday.

Btw, White Girl looks like a damn fine recipe - can't believe I missed it! I really should spend more time here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre..how do you get the app to accept 0% pg and 0% vg. if i put 0 to pg it defaults vg to 100 and vice versa so i cant have 0 on both lines


If you are working from an existing recipe, just follow @GregF's directions in this post above. 
If you want to create your own new pre-blend, I just press the down arrow next to PG and VG until the numbers register 0.00. Mine does not revert back to 100.


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

Andre said:


> If you are working from an existing recipe, just follow @GregF's directions in this post above.
> If you want to create your own new pre-blend, I just press the down arrow next to PG and VG until the numbers register 0.00. Mine does not revert back to 100.


thx @Andre the latest build doesnt allow 0 and 0 running on windows 10


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

@incredible_hullk I know EjuiceMeUp doesnt allow it but Juice Calculator does.


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

GregF said:


> @incredible_hullk I know EjuiceMeUp doesnt allow it but Juice Calculator does.


thx @GregF im using ver 8.0.0.3 of juice calcultor and if u drop vg pg increases by default...checking my option settings maybe its in there


----------



## Andre (17/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Andre the latest build doesnt allow 0 and 0 running on windows 10


Oh my. I remember mine was set on automatic updates and when that installed it was chaos. I rolled back and de-checked auto updates. My version is 7.0.0.6. Also running Windows 10.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

Thx @Andre will download that version


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

OK I just had a look and my apologies, it does not work.
Start a new recipe and select 0 PG and 0 VG but on the RHS it goes to 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

It shouldnt be a problem, just create the recipe then create flavour base from recipe.
Maybe there is a way to create a new flavour base and not a recipe....will check...


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

All I can see is
Tools
Build recipe from ingredients amounts
Start with blank recipe

But you can only enter the ml or grams and not have any PG or VG

There should be an option for
new flavour base


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

@Andre @GregF found it...under tools->options->General ensure you have "volume calculation" at the bottom ticked then you can specify 0 and 0 in PG and VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre @GregF found it...under tools->options->General ensure you have "volume calculation" at the bottom ticked then you can specify 0 and 0 in PG and VG



But be aware that with this PG and VG doesnt equal 100 and the final PG/VG ratio is shown in the "notes/results/warnings" table at the bottom


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

Yes but check the RHS it still gives a PG or VG volume

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

aha....it shows 100% untill you add % of concentrates...sorted


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

GregF said:


> aha....it shows 100% untill you add % of concentrates...sorted



@GregF Yep and the 100% PG ratio at the bottom makes sense cos there is PG in the flavours (I was panicking about that)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/11/16)

Thanks @GregF teamwork we cracked it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/11/16)

Looks like I have some catching up to do. All sounds greek to me so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (17/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Looks like I have some catching up to do. All sounds greek to me so far


Ja, where you been?
We now pros, mixing and steeping pre blends.
Well I havnt yet. I still just make 50 or 100ml of whatever I think needs to last the steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/16)

GregF said:


> Thanks @Andre this is quite a good idea. I followed your steps and did a few recipes then noticed that you can do it all with one step.
> In the recipe calculator, on the recipe that you want to create a base for, click
> Edit
> Create flavor base from recipe.
> From there you just give it a name and/or add to your ingredients.


Amended the original post to reflect this easier method. Thank you @GregF.
Hope it explains it better @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/11/16)

So where would I enter my nic strenth, i.e. 36mg, and the required nic of juice, i.e. 3mg?


----------



## Andre (18/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> So where would I enter my nic strenth, i.e. 36mg, and the required nic of juice, i.e. 3mg?


With this software you need add your nic with strength as an ingredient. Then, when you build the recipe, you add the required nic of your juice under "Target Nicotine".


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/11/16)

thx @Andre @GregF how did i miss the shortcut way..here i was slaving away doing the long way last night. thx guys u guys rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/11/16)

I give up guys, I can't even get my nicotine added, not as an ingredient, or as anything else


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I give up guys, I can't even get my nicotine added, not as an ingredient, or as anything else


@Viper_SA check next to each line on the ingredient there is a lock image. if locked tap on it to unlock. my 1st 3 lines by default on each recipe is nic, pg, vg. can u post a pic of ur screen


----------



## Viper_SA (19/11/16)

Found it, the readme file says "click the radio button" 
Slowly making sense of it, but sooo many damn settings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Found it, the readme file says "click the radio button"
> Slowly making sense of it, but sooo many damn settings!



yep..its one serious app this..i dont even this nasa has so many settings options

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (19/11/16)

I remember really struggling as well to get nic added. The way I got around it was to start a new recipe and then clicked "Add Ingredient". It prompts you for a name so call it "nic 36mg" or whatever. Then click on "Update". In the box that comes up, there's a list on the left that includes "Nicotine" as an option. Select that option, click Save and you're good to go. Every recipe from there on, when you click on the Nicotine box, you will get a drop-down box with "nic 36mg" as an option.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/11/16)

Eureka! Just made my first two 30ml pre-blends for Rhodonite and Girly Cakes. My favorite tank DLH juices at the moment.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (19/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Eureka! Just made my first two 30ml pre-blends for Rhodonite and Girly Cakes. My favorite tank DLH juices at the moment.


Wow, that is a lot of juice from those pre-blends. You take no prisoners!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/11/16)

This is gotta be the best way to make juice especially for those mornings when you get up realise you have an hour to leave the house for work and then figure you forgot to mix some new juice last night. I made my 1st vape-able 30ml from pre mix this morning in under 2 minutes...just weigh NIC, PG,VG and good to go...stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (29/11/16)

I am forced to now mix with pre blends because of different nic values for the same juice.
Did my first batch.....wow this does suck concentrates!!!!!



You will notice the English blend needs a bit extra.....that would be the Virgina, I ran out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/16)

GregF said:


> I am forced to now mix with pre blends because of different nic values for the same juice.
> Did my first batch.....wow this does suck concentrates!!!!!
> View attachment 76997
> 
> ...


Actually another advantage of pre-blends now that you mention it - easy to do different nic values. 
Get the Oba Oba too when you replenish the Virginia!
My pre-blend cupboard is at the stage where it needs organising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (29/11/16)

I forgot about that. I left out the oba oba from the start and have gone through a fair amount of English Blend because I enjoy it so much. 
Too late to add to order, already checked out at two vendors.
Let me see if I can get hold of them and add another bottle to order.
Thanks for the reminder @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (1/12/16)

Hey @Andre 

Quite keen to try making pre-blends, however, I just wanted to find out if the pre-blends lose flavour over time? For example if you mix up a juice using use your pre-blend in week 1 and then make a second batch at week 6, will both mixes taste the same? Or will the second batch have a reduced flavour due to the time lapsed?


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @Andre
> 
> Quite keen to try making pre-blends, however, I just wanted to find out if the pre-blends lose flavour over time? For example if you mix up a juice using use your pre-blend in week 1 and then make a second batch at week 6, will both mixes taste the same? Or will the second batch have a reduced flavour due to the time lapsed?



Hi @Faheem777..it depends..my experience is that some flavours do loose steam like strawberry ripe so what I do when I make my cheesecake is I steep all the flavours except s/ripe and then add the s/ripe when I do the final mix..using flavours from cap and FA rather than TFA solved this problem for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @Andre
> 
> Quite keen to try making pre-blends, however, I just wanted to find out if the pre-blends lose flavour over time? For example if you mix up a juice using use your pre-blend in week 1 and then make a second batch at week 6, will both mixes taste the same? Or will the second batch have a reduced flavour due to the time lapsed?


That imo is one of the advantages of pre-blends. Your pre-blend consist of the full strength concentrates so should not fade in that format. If that was the case, it should fade in single form concentrate too. From my practical experience this is true. So, your juice from a 6 week old pre-blend, might taste different to the one made from a 1 week old pre-blend, but only because of the longer steep time and not because of any fading of flavours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Faheem777..it depends..my experience is that some flavours do loose steam like strawberry ripe so what I do when I make my cheesecake is I steep all the flavours except s/ripe and then add the s/ripe when I do the final mix..using flavours from cap and FA rather than TFA solved this problem for me


@Faheem777 is referring to fading in pre-blends (of concentrates), not in fully mixed juices.


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

Hi @Andre...yeah thats why i leave the flavours that loose flavour out of pre blends and add it when i mix the preblend with the nic etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

Andre said:


> That imo is one of the advantages of pre-blends. Your pre-blend consist of the full strength concentrates so should not fade in that format. If that was the case, it should fade in single form concentrate too. From my practical experience this is true. So, your juice from a 6 week old pre-blend, might taste different to the one made from a 1 week old pre-blend, but only because of the longer steep time and not because of any fading of flavours.



@Andre ah get you so I could mix my s/ripe and it shouldnt loose flavour?


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre ah get you so I could mix my s/ripe and it shouldnt loose flavour?


Yes, then you can make small final mixes, which you can vape before any fading can occur. Let us know if it works for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (1/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Andre ah get you so I could mix my s/ripe and it shouldnt loose flavour?


I've had a 30 ml premix for over 2 months (with S/Ripe and Shisha) and no problem. In fact once nic and VG/PG are added, the steeping is quicker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

Patrick said:


> I've had a 30 ml premix for over 2 months (with S/Ripe and Shisha) and no problem. In fact once nic and VG/PG are added, the steeping is quicker.


The folks over at FlavourArt UK reckons if steeped in pre-blended format (half the normal steeping time) you need no further steeping, i.e. then it is shake and vape. I usually let it stand overnight. Exception to this rule is Custards apparently.

With tobaccos I let my pre-blends steep for only 15 days, mix, shake, leave overnight, vape. Same taste as a normal mix steeped for 30 days.

BTW, cracked open a 3 month old Gitanes Homage, in which I upped the Burley and Western by 0.5 % each and decreased the Vape Wizard by the same percentage. Out of this world! Pre-blend made post-haste.


----------



## Patrick (1/12/16)

Andre said:


> The folks over at FlavourArt UK reckons if steeped in pre-blended format (half the normal steeping time) you need not further steeping, i.e. then it is shake and vape. I usually let it stand overnight. Exception to this rule is Custards apparently.
> 
> With tobaccos I let my pre-blends steep for only 15 days, mix, shake, leave overnight, vape. Same taste as a normal mix steeped for 30 days.
> 
> BTW, cracked open a 3 month old Gitanes Homage, in which I upped the Burley and Western by 0.5 % each and decreased the Vape Wizard by the same percentage. Out of this world! Pre-blend made post-haste.



Damn, back to the mixing desk. I still have 50 ml waiting for 16 December and my Gitanes reconciliation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (1/12/16)

Andre said:


> That imo is one of the advantages of pre-blends. Your pre-blend consist of the full strength concentrates so should not fade in that format. If that was the case, it should fade in single form concentrate too. From my practical experience this is true. So, your juice from a 6 week old pre-blend, might taste different to the one made from a 1 week old pre-blend, but only because of the longer steep time and not because of any fading of flavours.



That's great news @Andre ! Gonna give it a try this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/12/16)

This is interesting. So we can conclude, from a chemistry point of view, that flavour fade is not occurring from the interaction of flavourant molecules with each other, but rather the interaction with nic/VG/PG molecules?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/12/16)

Spent the afternoon making some pre-blends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (4/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Spent the afternoon making some pre-blends
> 
> View attachment 77627


Way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/12/16)

Andre said:


> Way to go!



11 Of those are tobaccos, and busy working on at least 3 new tobacco recipes. I'll need to find a replacement for Rhodonite soon, getting a bit tired of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (11/12/16)

Andre said:


> The folks over at FlavourArt UK reckons if steeped in pre-blended format (half the normal steeping time) you need no further steeping, i.e. then it is shake and vape. I usually let it stand overnight. Exception to this rule is Custards apparently.
> 
> With tobaccos I let my pre-blends steep for only 15 days, mix, shake, leave overnight, vape. Same taste as a normal mix steeped for 30 days



In my head, this all makes sense. But why would custards need additional steeping after mixing with VG/PG?


----------



## Andre (11/12/16)

spiv said:


> In my head, this all makes sense. But why would custards need additional steeping after mixing with VG/PG?


To let the initial lemony taste of the custard fade away, if I remember correctly. Maybe they are just referring to FA custard.


----------



## GregF (13/6/17)

So this pre blend thing has been going a while. What do you guys do with the last bit left in the pre blend that doesnt make a full recipe?
I wanted to mix my pre blends into 15ml bottles instead of 10ml so it would make it easier to just refill them back to 10ml but never got there.
Now I am getting to the end of some pre blends and thinking....should I just add the last bit and make the recipe stronger and see how that turns out or just make enough for what is left in the preblend


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/6/17)

GregF said:


> So this pre blend thing has been going a while. What do you guys do with the last bit left in the pre blend that doesnt make a full recipe?
> I wanted to mix my pre blends into 15ml bottles instead of 10ml so it would make it easier to just refill them back to 10ml but never got there.
> Now I am getting to the end of some pre blends and thinking....should I just add the last bit and make the recipe stronger and see how that turns out or just make enough for what is left in the preblend


I multiply exact multiples of the percentage to avoid this +- small margin of safety

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/6/17)

GregF said:


> So this pre blend thing has been going a while. What do you guys do with the last bit left in the pre blend that doesnt make a full recipe?
> I wanted to mix my pre blends into 15ml bottles instead of 10ml so it would make it easier to just refill them back to 10ml but never got there.
> Now I am getting to the end of some pre blends and thinking....should I just add the last bit and make the recipe stronger and see how that turns out or just make enough for what is left in the preblend


I just make another pre-blend, then first use the bit left and add from the new bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

